# Sirius activation problems



## damills (Nov 6, 2002)

I would appreciate some feed back from anyone who has activated Sirius in a 3-series w/o navigation. I put the reciever in, attenna everything went smooth. I turn on the radio I dont get a preview channel, this is all the display ever displays

CALL ^888 539 SIRIUS

I called Sirius and after 5 attempts (or more) it never activated, verified the SID everytime? Attenna was on the trunk lid, car has clear view to sky 360 degrees.

Anyone had this happen, appears to be a defective unit, any ideas :dunno:


----------



## Damien4134 (Sep 27, 2005)

Have you tried activating it from more than one location, I know it seems kinda stupid, but you may not be getting a strong enough signal for activation. I have XM in my escalade and that was the problem When trying to activate that. (I live in the valley of 2 mountains)


----------



## damills (Nov 6, 2002)

Damien4134 said:


> Have you tried activating it from more than one location, I know it seems kinda stupid, but you may not be getting a strong enough signal for activation. I have XM in my escalade and that was the problem When trying to activate that. (I live in the valley of 2 mountains)


Thought of that also, so to make sure went to an area with nothing around (just flat land), still would not work no activation

Im hoping someone that has put Sirius in a E46 3-series w/o Nav could tell me if I should get the preview channel or not. Currently looks like the receiver is defective


----------



## Dishmantv (Sep 10, 2005)

damills said:


> Thought of that also, so to make sure went to an area with nothing around (just flat land), still would not work no activation
> 
> Im hoping someone that has put Sirius in a E46 3-series w/o Nav could tell me if I should get the preview channel or not. Currently looks like the receiver is defective


I had the same problem after installing the Sirius Module I bought
from a guy on ebay..

I own a '04 330ci..

I got the same message on the display " CALL ^888 539 SIRIUS "

I could not get to any channel and did not hear any audio,
the display never said "Aquiring Signal".. just "CALL ^888 539 SIRIUS"

I called Sirius 10 times and no nothing, no activation.. nada

The 11th call to Sirius, I got someone who tried something, no idea
what they did but it activated the radio..

It has to be something special on their end, cause I did nothing
to make it work...


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

damills said:


> Thought of that also, so to make sure went to an area with nothing around (just flat land), still would not work no activation
> 
> Im hoping someone that has put Sirius in a E46 3-series w/o Nav could tell me if I should get the preview channel or not. Currently looks like the receiver is defective


I would get a Sirius supervisor involved. Have you tried activating the Sirius service online from their website? BTW, what year is the E46?

Hope this helps.....JL


----------



## damills (Nov 6, 2002)

SRFast said:


> I would get a Sirius supervisor involved. Have you tried activating the Sirius service online from their website? BTW, what year is the E46?
> 
> Hope this helps.....JL


Good Point, my car is an 04 325cia build 08/2004


----------

